# Overlashed service drop.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Short video of an overlashed service drop. This is what they do when a certain size triplex isn't readily available.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like your videos... keep on making them. I enjoy seeing how things are done on the other side of the US. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I like your videos... keep on making them. I enjoy seeing how things are done on the other side of the US. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


When are you going to post some..:laughing:


----------

